

80s pool jams + 80s VHS footage = http://poolside.fm - saurabh
http://poolside.fm/

======
dmschulman
Beat the winter blues!

Best part of it is that I get to listen to hot 80s jams while I dissect the
web construction of the site.

------
feelthesun
i'd really like an app for this for my phone. i love the music and visuals.

------
Chapstar
I thoroughly enjoyed this.

------
runnr_az
Nice!

